# Foot peeling or bumblefoot



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear talk budgies member:
I feel a bit confused. My budgie is on his ideal weight but it seems as though he is developing bumblefoot. His cage only has wood perches. I discard plastic ones. He plays and sings. It looks like his foot skin were peeling. If you could check the picture attached I would be really thankful. 
Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Damag

Perches are a main cause of bumblefoot, but not the only cause. 
Take a look at this article:
Symptoms & Treatment of Bumblefoot in Parrots - Hari

I notice that you also made a post about a budgie with eye problems. 
I wonder, could both these conditions have the same nutritional cause?
In the above article it mentions vitamin A deficiency, I also think I recall an article that mentioned vitamin A involvement in tear production, I can't seem to find it now but it is mentioned here:
Common Eye Disorders in Birds | petMD. Dry eyes would be irritating.

What (honestly) is your bird's diet like?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you using natural wood perches of varying diameters or are you using wooden dowel perches. It makes a big difference...

Julia has given you excellent information with regard to pressure sores as well as mentioning a Nutritional Deficiency may be affecting your other budgie's eye.*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Are you using natural wood perches of varying diameters or are you using wooden dowel perches. It makes a big difference...
> 
> Julia has given you excellent information with regard to pressure sores as well as mentioning a Nutritional Deficiency may be affecting your other budgie's eye.*


The perches I use are similar to this one from the picture attached. I'm reading the links Julia has shared.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

JRS said:


> Hi Damag
> 
> Perches are a main cause of bumblefoot, but not the only cause.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links you have shared. I'm reading them right now. My birds diet is basically seed, sometimes I have them Harrison pellets, spinach, lentils, beans, celery.
I used to give them some vitamins in her water but I stopped doing that, maybe I should give them that.
I don't give them fruit I tried but they are more into seeds scarcely pellets and sometimes vegetables. They might have a vitamin deficiency and I need to work on that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I cannot stress strongly enough the importance of a healthy diet. 
Nutritional deficiencies cause many illnesses. 
This has been discussed multiple times throughout the forums.

Please read the information in the attached links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

Please combine any additional questions regarding your budgies' health into one thread rather than starting multiple threads. *


----------

